# Serenity



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Just 7 more days.

Can't wait.

Some interesting pics to tide one over:

Lovely ladies at the premiere: http://www.livejournal.com/community/firefly_daily/33965.html#cutid1

International posters - quite different to say the least!
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b359/replicarter5/firefly/25107111746.jpg

http://www.thefutureiscrazy.com/screencaps/albums/album14/serenity_german.jpg


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

It's about time there was something interesting to see at the movies. It's been crapola since July.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I can't wait to see a color-corrected copy! (I was at one of the previews a couple of months ago)


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

As frank Costanza once said "Serenity now!"


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

I am new to the firefly'serenity universe...have been watching and recording the 14 episodes being shown on sci fi and am wondering why on earth didn't i watch this show when it first came out...instead i had to watch nathon fillion play the demon preacher on buffy and honestly, he didn't impress me very much...NOT the case with his mal reynolds...

am looking forward to this film very much...


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_why on earth didn't i watch this show when it first came out_

We blame you for the series cancellation. *grin*

Glad you came around though.

I'm hoping that if the movie is enough of a success, perhaps the show will come back, or at least another movie or three. From what I've heard though, I doubt that will ever happen, as I've heard the movie is written as something of a series finale giving closure to fans.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Fans need closure?  

Did someone die and they haven't found the corpus? :eek2: 

If we don't habeas the corpus, should we habeas a memorial service sans corpus delicti to give the non compus mentis fans et al the closure they so desperately need and deserve? :scratch:


----------



## jbach (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice NY Times article on Josh Wheldon and Serenity Sunday. I watched the first episodes till Fox started moving it around and lost track until the DVDs - WOW. Josh has 100 stories in his mind but doesn't hope for the series to come back to TV. He apparently hopes to make a few more movies if this one works out - go early and often!!



SPOILER from the NYT - unless you've seen it.
Oh yeah, and some 'beloved characters' die in the movie.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I saw it a couple of months ago.

It DOES answer some questions that Firefly fans have.

However, it does NOT close the book on the entire crew. Explaining exactly what that means would involve spoilers.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Doing my "today is the day" dance.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Gonna get a Super Bucket Combo of popcorn and a Diet Coke at Loew's tomorrow to see it.......


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Make sure you wear your "Browncoat" 

4 hours till movie time


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Wow... just got back.

All I can say is that was one of the best sci fi movies I've seen in a long time. Certainly the best this year. Star Wars was equally hyped, and I was somewhat let down by it. Serenity on the other hand surpased my expectations.

Going to have to go and watch it a second time.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

SPOILERS AHEAD - SKIP IF YOU HAVEN'T SEEN YET


Pleasantly surprised although I didn't like a couple of the fatal shocker plot twists (No sequel for you....)

I LOVED the Reavers origin explanantion. The Alliance operative was a great idea as was River getting all Buffy on us. Jayne was underutilized although he did get a few good lines in.

My biggest regret.... the Shepherd mystery will probably never be solved now (ie. How did he know so much about the dark side of the Alliance.

Favorite moment? The scene where the Operative lays in wait for Serenity to come out of the cloud. They lick their lips in anticipation after they pat themselves on the back for being so smart...... as hundreds of Reaver ships follow seconds later.

I don't get why the operative just let them go (maybe an honorable quid pro quo for Mal sparing his life on the platform?). Otherwise it was a REALLY fun movie. Here's too hoping that it did really well and the adventures will continue (hopefully on TV as a weekly series again.... C'Mon SciFi! Want another tentpole show for another night?)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Shucks. Only made 10.1 Million over the weekend. Hardly a blockbuster. Couldn't even beat the 2nd week of Flightplan, although it did open biggest of any of the other 5 new releases this weekend.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Planning a mysterious disappearance from the office on Thursday to go see it.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Danny R said:


> _why on earth didn't i watch this show when it first came out_
> 
> We blame you for the series cancellation. *grin*
> 
> ...


Fox showed them out of order and I couldn't get into the show until DVD.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> How did he (Book) know so much about the dark side of the Alliance.


It seems pretty obvious to me he was fairly high up in the alliance until he found religion.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I agree. It's just that now we won't get to see any future stories explore that storyline.....

Although a $10 million opening might not bode well for a future film or TV revival. Time to start hoping for a big DVD release that performs above expectations....

It's a shame too. After Batman Begins, this was my favorite movie of the year so far.....


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Although a $10 million opening might not bode well for a future film or TV revival._

From what I've read on various boards, the magic number is $80 million, including international and DVD sales for a sequal to seriously have a chance to be greenlighted.

I know I'll do my part and watch it at least 1 more time on the big screen and will definately buy the DVD as well.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Same here, I'll......

um, Danny WHO IS that in your avatar? Monica Bellucci?


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

No, Salma Hayek


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Ah, I should have known from that fine pair of..... cheekbones.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> I don't get why the operative just let them go (maybe an honorable quid pro quo for Mal sparing his life on the platform?)


Remember when asked by Mal why he (Operative) was somewhat following the alliance blindly? The Operative replied that it is not his position to ask. I am under the impression that he really does not know what River knows, or why River needs to be captured. The command came from the top and he is a soldier who gets things done.

I like Joss's villains in the series, particularly Early (final episode of Firefly) and this one. Both are very intelligent and to the point.

When they "lost" to the protagonist, they just accepted their fate. The operative also knew that his death will come soon because of his failure.

---------------
Movie Comment *SPOILER ALERT!!!*

I finished the Firefly series in three days and fell in love with the characters. I just feel depressed that I had to say goodbye to two of them after the movie.


----------

